# Trailer spring



## MDFisherman57 (Mar 19, 2012)

I am redoing the whole axle and I got new trailer springs. My issue is is that the new springs bushings are in the eye and i have a gap between the spring eye and the mount. What should I used to secure that or is it fine to have them loose?


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Mar 19, 2012)

Here is a picture


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 19, 2012)

Tighten the bolt more. You want the knurled part of the bolt pulled into the spring mount then tighten the nut enough that the spring doesn't bind. Are you using nylock nuts?


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Mar 19, 2012)

Im using circle to oval locking nuts. Talked to the trailer guys at eastern marine and they said they work good. So your saying just tighten up the bolt and ill be hine. That gap will still be there probibly.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 19, 2012)

I would use a regular nut to get the bolt seated then switch it for the locking nut. Tighten it but don't go so far as to bind the spring.


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Mar 19, 2012)

See my worry is its going to be too loose on the trailer and my axle will shift left and right since its not close to binded. Should i get like aluminum washers or spacers to reduce the spacing in between them?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 19, 2012)

Don't worry the hanger will pull in as you tighten the nut and bolt.


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Mar 19, 2012)

This hang is pretty think. I tried hitting it will a hammer to see if it would budge and didn't move a mm lol. Im thinking i might want to add a washer or an aluminum space on both sides since i cant be sure that hanger will move closer.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 19, 2012)

Try using a standard nut and bolt first. You'll see it's going to be alright.


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Mar 19, 2012)

The old ones had bushings that stuck out that extra bit to fit better.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 19, 2012)

either way would probably be find, JMO but I would add spacers like you are thinking it won't hurt anything.


----------



## Bob Landry (Mar 19, 2012)

JMO, but the first photo looks like there is an awful lot of slop where the bolt goes through the end of the spring. I would seriously try to find a way to bush it to get the diameter a little closer. I would be worried about excess wear from the bolt wallering around in the hole.


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Mar 19, 2012)

I just bought some washers and it looks a lot better.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 19, 2012)

MDFisherman57 said:


> I just bought some washers and it looks a lot better.




Post some pictures when you are done


----------



## richg99 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hmmm Looking at your pix from the old bushing....I'd have bet that those were plastic inserts...not actually an integral part of the rubber insert. 

If that were so, you could probably have pried them off and used them in lieu of the new washers you just put on. No harm done. I'm sure the washers will do the job too. I'm with you on filling up that gap. regards, R


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Mar 19, 2012)

Here is what it came to. Only moves a tad bit which is perfect. And for the plastic inserts they are a smaller size then the bolts that are used.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 19, 2012)

Is the knurled area pulled fully into the hanger?


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Mar 19, 2012)

I haven't completely installed the bolt cuz I still have to drill the holes in the axle. Had to line them up first.


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Mar 20, 2012)

Well 4 hrs later and 2 hundred cuss words later I have finally finished. Btw for the tie plate nuts the nylon nuts are way better. The ones that came with the tie plates stripped everytime and cause 99% of the cussing lol


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 21, 2012)

Looks good and at least it is done and you will not have to mess with for along time. You will have to find something else to cus at now. :LOL2:


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 21, 2012)

Flanged nuts work well on the u-bolts too. Don't forget to cut off the extra length of the u-bolts.


----------

